

Ask HN: Review my webapp: Mobile site maker - Concours

Hi everyone! I just finished my app (ready for public Beta release after your feedback) and am hoping to get some feedback from the HN community.<p>http://gmbhnews.com/make-mobile-site/ is a mobile site creation service. You just add your blog urls ( +rss feed url ), and it generates a mobile optimized version of your site. It's very easy for the publisher to generate a mobile blog, All you need to do is add your blog, copy the generated code snippset in your blog for redirection to your mobile site and you are good to invade the more than 3,3 Billions mobile devices out there ( By 2011, 10 billion wireless devices will dot the Planet–five billion mobile phones and another five billion wireless devices ).<p>The mobile generated sites are optimized for almost every mobile device platform (symbian, iOs, Android, PalmOs, cell phones....etc) and publishers can monetize their mobile traffic with adsense for mobiles and keep all their revenues.<p>At the front end http://www.gmbhnews.com/ people can use the service as a news reader/discover dashboard, everything has been kept to the minimum necessary to give peoples a great experience reading news/blogs on their mobile devices, and saving the readers some bandwidth. I hope this can serve some of you and will welcome all your suggestions. FWIW , it's a bootstrapped startup and I'm still struggling to create a decent Logo for the front end www.gmbhnews.com/ (hope there's a designer reading this :) and willing to take a shot on it).<p>NB: the weird url: /make-mobile-site is for SEO purposes, till I can convince high profiles blogger to take a look and give me a chance (TC, RWW, Mashable......), got to count on SEO.
----&#62; The user front end www.gmbhnews.com site is optimized for mobile devices and webkit browsers , looks very weird in other browsers but still works!
======
bengel
clickable: <http://www.gmbhnews.com/make-mobile-site/>

<http://www.gmbhnews.com/>

